# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Τάσος [Γεννάδιος - Tasos, Gennadios, Oriental]

## xara

Το   *«ΤΑΣΟΣ»*  ήταν  το πρώτο ελληνικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο, που γεννήθηκε χάρη σε μια ιδέα του Τάσου  Ποταμιάνου, «πατριάρχη» της Ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας, ανήκε στην «Ηπειρωτική Ατμοπλοΐα», με σήμα τον βυζαντινό σταυρό. Το πλοίο άρχισε να ταξιδεύει το 1934 ναυλωμένο από αμερικανούς αρχαιο­λόγους και πραγματοποιούσε κρουαζιέρες-με τη σημερινή τους έννοια- στά νησιά του Αιγαίου. Η «Ηπειρωτική» γιγαντώθηκε  με συνεχιστές τα παιδιά του Τάσου,  Ανδρέα  και   Γιώργο Ποταμιάνο.
** 
http://www.koutouzis.gr/

----------


## Ellinis

To ιστορικό του καραβιού μπορείτε να το δείτε σε αυτή τη σελίδα, κατασκευάστηκε ως γιότ, αργότερα ταξίδεψε ως φορτηγό και τελικά ως επιβατηγό.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Allow me to upload a clearer version of the only drawing of _Tassos_ we have, that of the painter E. Prasinos.  Will we ever have a real photo of this one?

Tassos.jpg

Here you see _Tassos_ doing still the Amvrakikos and Ionian islands run in June 1934

Tassos.jpg

And here is _Tassos_ on the Evoikos route on June 18, 1920

19200618f.jpg

One more schedule of *Tassos*, now towards the Ionian sea... August 23, 1920

19200823 Tasos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο απο τα πλοια του Ποταμιανου στις αρχες της καρριερας των επιβατηγων του, στις 29 Ιουλιου 1921, το *Τασος* και το *Ποπη


*19210729 Tasos Popi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Τασος_ στο λιμανι του Βολου.  

Tasos1.jpg

Tasos2.png


Φωτ. Κώστα Ζημέρη 

Πηγη: Ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη του Δημοτικού Κέντρου Ιστορίας και Τεκμηρίωσης Βόλου http://81.186.130.244/taxonomy/term/13?page=97

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια από φωτογραφία του Life. Το ατμόπλοιο που φαίνεται είναι το ΤΑΣΟΣ με την χαρακτηριστική πλώρη κλίπερ. Ξεχωρίζουν επίσης οι δυο χαρακτηριστικές λευκές γραμμές της Ηπειρωτικής στο φουγάρο και οι δυο ψηλές ανεμοδόχοι μπροστά του.

tasos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία του ΤΑΣΟΣ προσαραγμένο στα βράχια στο Μαθηταριό, ανάμεσα Κεφαλονιά και Θιάκι, όπως μας πληροφορεί η σελίδα "θρυλικά & ιστορικά καράβια της Κεφαλλονιάς" στο fb.
Το πλοίο επισκευάστηκε και συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει μέχρι που βυθίστηκε από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη στις 27 Απρίλη του 1941 στην Ερμιόνη.

tasos aground at Mathitario.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Nα δούμε μια είδηση που αφορά τα δύο πλοία του Βαλλιάνου, το ΓΕΝΝΑΔΙΟΣ και το ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ. Οι δυο πρώην θαλαμηγοί αγοράστηκαν το Γενάρη του 1919 αλλά στο τέλος της χρονιάς τα αγόρασε ο Γιώργιος Ποταμιάνος και οι Αφοί Βλασσόπουλοι.

genadios-kephainia.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

> Μια εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία του ΤΑΣΟΣ προσαραγμένο στα βράχια στο Μαθηταριό, ανάμεσα Κεφαλονιά και Θιάκι, όπως μας πληροφορεί η σελίδα "θρυλικά & ιστορικά καράβια της Κεφαλλονιάς" στο fb.
> Το πλοίο επισκευάστηκε και συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει μέχρι που βυθίστηκε από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη στις 27 Απρίλη του 1941 στην Ερμιόνη.
> 
> tasos aground at Mathitario.jpg


Εδώ φαίνεται η φωτογραφία λίγο καλύτερα  :Smile: 

http://kefaloniapress.gr/index.php?o...3082&Itemid=38

Υ.Γ.: Αστερίς δε λέγεται το νησάκι;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

O Maiandros ανεβασε προ ετους αυτη την φωτογραφια του 1938 του *Τασος* της προπολεμικης Ηπειρωτικης στα Καταπολα απο εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...219#post535219
attachment.jpg

Επι τη ευκαιρια, ιδου μερικα δρομολογια του πλοιου στην ιδια περιοχη.

6 Ιουνιου 1936 απο την _Νεα Ελλαδα_ του Βολου.
19360606 Kimon Tassos Nea Ellas Volos.jpg

Εκτακτο δρομολογιο στις 2 Ιουλιου 1936 (_Καθημερινη_).
19360702 Tasos Ka0hm.jpg

6 Ιανουαριου 1937 απο την _Λαικη Φωνη_ Βολου.
19370106 Fokion Tassos Laiki Foni Volou.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Τασος_, αρχικα *Oriental*, το ειχαμε δει καποτε εδω αλλα δεν το βρισκω. Ιδου ξανα το πλοιο απο την σελιδα https://peggybawn.wordpress.com/2012...-yacht-racing/ σε ρεγκατα το 1897, εξη χρονια αφου ναυπηγηθηκε.

Oriental.jpg

Επισης εδω μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου σαν _Τασος_ απο τον Βολο που την ειχα ανεβασει παρα πανω αλλα τωρα την καθαρησα για να δουμε καλυτερα τις λεπτομερειες του.

Τασος.jpg

Και τελος μερικα δρομολογια ακομη στις 2 Αυγουστου 1934 απο το _Ελληνικον Μελλον_  και στις 20 Μαιου 1936 απο την _Καθημερινη_.

19340802 Potamianos Ell Mellon.jpg19360520 Potamianos Kathim.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια καρτ ποστάλ του Πειραιά ξεχωρίζει η σιλουέτα του ΤΑΣΟΣ. Για να ξεχωρίσει καλύτερα θόλωσα τα πλοία του φόντου.

tasos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολυ ωραιο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

...Οταν ο *ΤΑΣΟΣ* η καμμια αλλη σακολεβα....  Αμιμητο απο τα _Κυκλαδικα Νεα_ της 16/10/1936

19361016 Τασος Κυκλ Νεα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

H περιγραφή της βύθισης του ΤΑΣΟΣ στην Ερμιόνη από ένας αυτόπτη μάρτυρα:



> Στην Ερμιόνη, τις μέρες αυτές ήρθαν δύο επίταχτα Βαπόρια, το ένα [...] το άραξαν [...] στον Κουταβά, κάτω από τα κτήματα του Κατσαρού, αυτό ήταν γεμάτο με βαρέλια και δοχεία  πετρέλαιο και βενζίνα.[...] αυτό βούλιαξε με τη πλώρη και η πρύμη ήταν έξω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.       
> 
> 
> Την νύκτα πριν το βουλιάξουν, έγινε το πλιάτσικο, δεν άφησαν πετρέλαιο και βενζίνες από τους Ερμιονίτες και άλλους, θυμάμαι ότι την άλλη μέρα πιασαν πολλούς και τους έκλεισαν στη φυλακή. πηγή


Nα δούμε και μια κάτοψη των καταστρωμάτων του σκάφους:
yachts-steam-yacht-cabin-plans-oriental-of-antique-print-1891-FPFHBT.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΤΑΣΟΣ στην Ιθάκη, σε φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε στο oldithaki.blogspot.com

tassos at ithaki.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο των Ποταμιάνων σε πρώτο πλάνο δεμένο στου Τζελέπη κάπου τη δεκαετία του '30. 
tasos.jpg

Να δούμε και τι απέγινε το ναυάγιο του ΤΑΣΟΣ μετά τη βύθιση του, όπως περιγράφεται στο βιβλίο "Ανελκύοντας την Ιστορία":



> Στον ελληνικό χώρο δραστηριοποιήθηκαν και αλλοδαπές εταιρίες, από τις οποίες ξεχωρίζει λόγω της εκτεταμένης δράσης της, η Γιουγκοσλαβική Brodospas. Η εταιρία αυτή ιδρύθηκε τον Ιανουάριο του 1947 από το Γιουγκοσλαβικό κράτος και ανέλαβε την ανέλκυση και διάλυση των δεκάδων ναυαγίων που είχαν αφήσει οι εμπόλεμοι στις ακτές της Γιουγκοσλαβίας. To 1953 η Brodospas ανέλαβε να ανελκύσει δώδεκα ναυάγια στην Ελλάδα [...] Επίσης το 1955, η Brodospas διέλυσε το ναυάγιο του άλλοτε ακτοπλοϊκού της Ηπειρωτικής Ατμοπλοΐας ΤΑΣΟΣ, το οποίο είχε βυθιστεί τον Απρίλιο του 1941 στην Ερμιόνη από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη. Το ναυάγιο του ΤΑΣΟΣ είχε αρχικά εκποιηθεί από τον Ο.Α.Ν. στην ελληνική εταιρία ΤΕΡΚΑ Α.Ε. με στόχο να ανελκυστεί ως τον Ιανουάριο του 1951 αλλά οι εργασίες δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν και έτσι το ναυάγιο πέρασε στη γιουγκοσλαβική εταιρία.

----------

